# Hello everyone!



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone!


It's Amber here   I haven't posted in ages as Lynn normally keeps me informed of all the goings on on here but I really want to start posting again, especially as we starting treatment again soon!


How are you all!?! All the babies and children seem to be growing up so fast, I can't believe our own little man is 2!    Sending lots of luck to anyone who is TTC. I am so excited to be trying for another baby but nervous too! 


Lots of love and off to catch up with a few years worth of posts!   Xxx


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Amber, 

Good to see you back! Will it be you or Lynn ttc this time? It's all very exciting. We're currently trying for #2 but no-one knows so hush hush on the ** group. xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi! OOohh how exciting for you guys too!  it will be me doing the treatment again xxx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hooray!! Sending you both masses of good luck! How exciting!   
xxxx


----------

